# Headlamp-Night fishing



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Any recommendations for headlamps. I am looking for little weight and do not care if particularly bright. Also, red lens coverings are a plus. Thanks.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I use a GRDE led headlamp that works very well. I also have used some from Costco which work well and they have the red light also.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I use little $10 clip on from browning. No red filter


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not trying to hijack... are green lights the same as red? I see a bunch with green lights these days.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> Not trying to hijack... are green lights the same as red? I see a bunch with green lights these days.


My browning ones have them. I have no idea what purpose red or green serve. I just use the light


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Red is supposed to preserve your night vision... after talking to Mr. Google, green is supposed to do the same.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out some of the predator hunting stores the one I have for coyote has a choice green red and white or you can get all three


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

No headlamp is good for night fishing if your fishing partner is wearing it. 

Everytime he would look my way to say something, I was blind for 10 mins. LOL


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Go with Petzel Brand headlamps. They range from 25 bucks all the way to 120. They have lots of makes and models. I think their headlamps are by far the best ones on the market. Some of their models even adjust to darkness levels. So if you look into the distance tthey get brighter and when you look down at your hands to tie something they go dimmer. 
REI stores and their online store carry them.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

PatSea said:


> I use a GRDE led headlamp that works very well. I also have used some from Costco which work well and they have the red light also.


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Pooka said:


> No headlamp is good for night fishing if your fishing partner is wearing it.
> 
> Everytime he would look my way to say something, I was blind for 10 mins. LOL


Ha!


matticito said:


> I use little $10 clip on from browning. No red filter


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> Red is supposed to preserve your night vision... after talking to Mr. Google, green is supposed to do the same.


I never heard that but after many years on Navy ships, when we were in darkened condition, we used red lens flashlights.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Osmerus said:


> Go with Petzel Brand headlamps. They range from 25 bucks all the way to 120. They have lots of makes and models. I think their headlamps are by far the best ones on the market. Some of their models even adjust to darkness levels. So if you look into the distance tthey get brighter and when you look down at your hands to tie something they go dimmer.
> REI stores and their online store carry them.


Thank you very much, I will look into these!


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Picked up a Whisker Seeker Ultra-Flood Headlamp in August. It's made for Cat fishermen, really nice light. $30 Whisker Seekers.com


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

night vision said:


> Picked up a Whisker Seeker Ultra-Flood Headlamp in August. It's made for Cat fishermen, really nice light. $30 Whisker Seekers.com


Thanks, that one sounds reasonable.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the red also helps tracking blood from deer...( I've never tried it though)


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've used Streamlight for years now. The Streamlight buckmasters Trident is what I always use but they have tons of different models.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

If you are looking for something just to get to and from your vehicle and for tying of rigs and baiting, Check out Harbor Freight. They give away cheap headlamps with a purchase almost every other week.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Steelhauler said:


> If you are looking for something just to get to and from your vehicle and for tying of rigs and baiting, Check out Harbor Freight. They give away cheap headlamps with a purchase almost every other week.


Off topic but the little blue oblong LED lights (free) from harbor are standard equipment for me now. My bank chair has a steel frame and the magnet keeps the light handy, the hook holds fairly well on a shirt pocket or pack strap for light travel, I have even used them to watch the poles when I did not intend to stay after dark. -not ideal but works in a pinch.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just bought an OLight H1R. Love this thing so far. $50-60ish price range. Has a rechargeable battery, but they don't have as good of performance as CR123A, which I use when it's freezing out. You also have the choice of Cool White or Neutral White. I went with the Neutral, it's more natural looking. I don't like the blue tint of cool led's.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Pooka said:


> No headlamp is good for night fishing if your fishing partner is wearing it.
> 
> Everytime he would look my way to say something, I was blind for 10 mins. LOL



This so much...lol


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

RStock521 said:


> Just bought an OLight H1R. Love this thing so far. $50-60ish price range. Has a rechargeable battery, but they don't have as good of performance as CR123A, which I use when it's freezing out. You also have the choice of Cool White or Neutral White. I went with the Neutral, it's more natural looking. I don't like the blue tint of cool led's.


Awesome, thank you.


----------

